# Nursing Home Ministry



## jrdnoland (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ve been praying and preparing for God to allow me to conduct a nursing home ministry. I’ve had some experience with nursing home ministries in the past, but that was before I was reformed. I’ve been spending time reading apologetics and general systematic and biblical theologies in addition to the Bible.

I’ve been searching the internet and have found nothing close to what I’d call a reformed perspective nursing home ministry and was wondering if any on this board had any experience or advice.

I’m trying to also come up with simple but meaningful sermons that would be relevant for nursing home residents. I see a nursing home ministry as being useful for evangelizing the unsaved and also for showing Godly love and concern to fellow believers.

I’m still in the planning stages so any input would be valuable!


----------



## nnatew24 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Jeff-

It is good to hear that a nursing home ministry is on your heart. I have been a part of one for over 2 years now, and it has been such a blessing. Unfortunately, this type of ministry is anything but glamourous, and many people won't participate in it for long. 

A couple of tips:

-If all possible, make the ministry a ministry of your local church. You want to be properly sent. This also opens the door up for others, with differing gifts, who might want to participate. And it allows you to point people back to a local congregation. Many times family members and friends of the elderly will be present and you'll want to point them somewhere. 

-Make it a ministry of preaching and singing, and praying if possible. Many believers will love the singing, unbelievers need the preaching, and those suffering will treasure the prayers. 

-Choose simple sermon topics with clear illustrations. I think I've preached through most of Jesus' parables in the last two years because the older folks, with failing memory and an even worse attention span really grasp imagery. Make Christ center, of course, but preach as if speaking to little children. 

-Don't get discouraged when many fall asleep or miss everything you said. You won't always be able to see how the Holy Spirit uses your words. 

-We go to the same home, every other week, which has allowed us to build relationships, get to know everyone, and command attention. 

-The Reformed perspective: many if not all of them have never heard it. Really hit on legalism and the sovereignty of God over all things, because the past generation of the church really blew it in those areas. They need to hear they cannot earn their way to heaven (I'm sure you know this, for we all need to hear that one!).

I hope that helps my friend. May the Lord be with you.


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2010)

You might contact Ron Williams, Pastor of Senior Adults at Park Cities Presbyterian about his approach to this ministry. 

Or look for folks with this calling in other large churches.


----------



## jrdnoland (Mar 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> You might contact Ron Williams, Pastor of Senior Adults at Park Cities Presbyterian about his approach to this ministry.
> 
> Or look for folks with this calling in other large churches.


 
Thanks Edward, I've tagged along with a few other churches doing nursing home ministries. Unfortunately none of them from a reformed perspective. Is Ron Williams a member here?

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 AM ----------




nnatew24 said:


> Hi Jeff-
> 
> It is good to hear that a nursing home ministry is on your heart. I have been a part of one for over 2 years now, and it has been such a blessing. Unfortunately, this type of ministry is anything but glamourous, and many people won't participate in it for long.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nathan, everything you are saying is reinforcing what I've already thought - that in itself is a blessing. I keep thinking about the thief on the cross, towards the unsaved, and about Matthew 25:31-46. 

After building relationships with some I want to also try to bring a few of my dogs, like on a Saturday, just to let the residents get outside for a few minutes and see and pet the dogs. Our Lab and Sheltie would both be good for that.

Also, thinking about doing songs from the trinity hymnal and the psalter, instead of the typical songs.

Also, thinking about separating the sheep from the goats early. That would allow me to minister differently to each group, after the sermon.


----------



## bouletheou (Mar 12, 2010)

I was asked to do a bible study at the local nursing home two+ years ago. There's one lady there who I developed a relationship with over the years, and she was the one asking for it. The wife of one of my elders is the activities director, and she brought the request to me. Initially I did it kind of grudgingly, out of a sense of duty. Now it is one of the great blessings of my week. I also preach there four or five Sundays per year.

I didn't set out to make it a "reformed" bible study. Alistair Begg said something a few years ago that's always stuck with me in situations like this: If our system of doctrine is so darned biblical, just let it unfold from the bible. That's the approach I've taken. Just let the bible speak. 

Of course, the commentators I reference are all Reformed. Where I can, I explain why I believe what I believe, but I try to take into account the opinions of other denominations and not shove anything down anyone's throat. I also quote, for instance, Wesley or Luther, where I decently can. Quoting Spurgeon is a double bonus. You get to throw the Baptists a bone, and you get sound theology as well.

I do it once a week for about half an hour. Every once in awhile I bring donuts. My wife bakes cookies. I've got a three year old and a four year old, and every once in awhile I take them with me. At Christmas time we all went over to give little gifts. At Valentine's Day, she and the kids made little valentines for the folks in the bible study. I brought over fresh tomatoes from my garden and cottage cheese last August, and we all ate tomatoes. They loved that. This spring I've gotten permission from the powers that be to plant a small patch of tomatoes there at the nursing home.

They love to hear things from the bible that speak to their situation. They like to hear that God can be turned to when there's loneliness or loss or sorrow. They LOVE to hear about heaven, and will pay very careful attention to you when you tell them how to get there. I've been going through the Psalms in no particular order for the last six months, and they seem to respond very well to that.

Don't look for lengthy or in-depth theological discussion. Don't make it last very long. Half an hour is plenty. Tell stories and let them tell their stories, too. Ask questions about their life, or the history they've lived through, or their parents. The suggestion about singing is a good one. They love to hear the music. They miss it. Old hymns are favorites.

These are Christ's forgotten sheep, most of them. The spiritual care they get is very uneven, or even non-existent. They are liable to get very unsound teaching from all the different pastors that might come in there and conduct services. If you give yourself to them, are patient and kind with them, accept them for who they are and all their infirmities and disabilities, they will love you forever. 

As I said, it's one of the great blessings in my week, and I can't believe I ever did this begrudgingly.


----------



## jrdnoland (Mar 12, 2010)

bouletheou said:


> I was asked to do a bible study at the local nursing home two+ years ago. There's one lady there who I developed a relationship with over the years, and she was the one asking for it. The wife of one of my elders is the activities director, and she brought the request to me. Initially I did it kind of grudgingly, out of a sense of duty. Now it is one of the great blessings of my week. I also preach there four or five Sundays per year.
> 
> 
> I didn't set out to make it a "reformed" bible study. Alistair Begg said something a few years ago that's always stuck with me in situations like this: If our system of doctrine is so darned biblical, just let it unfold from the bible. That's the approach I've taken. Just let the bible speak.
> ...



Thanks Brian - I appreciate your heart for God's people. I too feel like they are God's forgotten sheep and also that for a few of them they may be His hidden elect.

Your story reminds me of what I read in Oswald Chambers My Utmost For His Highest this morning. The point was to be caught up in the abandonment of God. You may start by thinking its your duty or what reward you will get by doing something. Along the way you realize that you are doing it just because you love Him and your reward is no longer for yourself or about yourself, it's all about bringing Him glory, because He is worthy.


----------

